
Riot-OS 2019.10 - pantalaimon
https://github.com/RIOT-OS/RIOT/releases/tag/2019.10
======
ktpsns
What's the advantage of running RIOT on a small/embedded system, instead of
GNU/Linux? Configuring/Compiling the Linux kernel might take a similar amount
of time then comfortable with RIOT. Furthermore, a suitable smallish userspace
has to be prepared in both cases.

~~~
pantalaimon
Well for one, you will have a hard time running Linux with 32k of RAM…

For Linux to be viable you need at least 2MiB, 8MiB to do anything useful.

Microcontrollers that are used for sensors and controller devices don't have
that much memory.

High end MCUs will have 256k RAM/1024k ROM, but cheaper/lower power devices
will have much less.

